#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Thai House Plans - Small 3 bed 2 bath bungalow

## dirtydog

House plans for a nice compact 3 bedroom 2 bathroom bungalow, 10 years ago cost 1,100,000baht to build, reckon now around 1.4 million baht, then add in those farang extras like nice lights, a few electric sockets, kitchen and some aircon, could easily add another million baht to the price.

Here's the cropped version of the floor plan, personally I would do away with the carport unless the land area was really small.










You can download the full architects plans for this house here Thai House Plans 3 bed 2 bathroom.zip

More Thai House Plans here.

----------


## Maz

Hello DD,
Thats my place in Mukdahan,built it in 2009.
The lounge area is quite large and my bedroom has the on-suite(with Air-Con of course).

It fitted the layout of our land nicely,amything biiger would have been overkill.

regards Maz

----------


## FrankBE

I'm planning something like this...
Thanks for the nice work DD.
And Maz : how was the final price tag ?
Greetings to everybody,
Frank

----------


## boes

Maz
I'm just starting building this house outside Nongkai.
What was the app. cost for the raw house, i.e. except bathroom equipment, kitchen  hardware, aircons. tiles.

----------


## boes

Maz do you have some live photos of the castle ?

----------


## Ratchaburi

Hey DD

I have a house around that size in Ratchaburi.

May the land is a bit smaller.

I payed 1,300,000.00 Baht for the land & house 1 year ago.
Good electrical fitting & bath room fittings.
No hot water
No air con

Outside had 2 garden areas now have all concrete & 130m2 of tiles.

Now if I could get rid of the birds that would be good. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> Now if I could get rid of the birds that would be good


Your problems with your pooveness are not relevant to the thread.

----------


## DrAndy

^ They are probably waiting to be paid

----------


## OneSureThing

This is a nice inexpensive little house. However I would probably go for something a bit bigger.

----------


## DrAndy

^ that's good to know

----------


## good2bhappy

very nice for an upcountry second home for holidays

----------


## boes

Any pics ? Must be someone whos's build this castle.....

----------


## irjus

I build one last year in phibon mangsahan, 1685000 thb.

To be able to post links or images your post count must be *5* or greater. You currently have *1* posts.

So i cant show you photos.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

We were planing to build to build Plan # 11  a two floor house, but now we are re-thinking that decision. It is only then two of as, and we are not sure if we need such large house, Wife don't like to clean, and I am not sure I like the stairs, especially when I get older. any way we are considering House plan # 8 , but I don't like the small size of the master bedroom. I am Thinking of bumping the back out two meter , making the master bedroom two meters longer, and moving the door wall of the adjacent bedroom  two meters maintaining the same measurements as before, but providing a two meter dining area in front of the kitchen.  As indicated in the picture I posted.I would appreciate any comments,and or any alternate ideas. I also was wondering where I can have these plans translated in English, I would like to be able to read them better, and supervise the build. Or do you think I would be better off having new plans drawn.
 PS I will be building in the Khon Kaen area

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I think this might be a better way of changing the roof to to extend the rear bedrooms, It does not significantly increase the roof area and cost , and it covers the area behind the kitchen providing an area for an outside Thai kitchen. with out changing the roof lines and pitch.

----------


## cockneyboy187

I think that the addition would make it a nicer house, i have looked at these plans and never thought of extending that way, i did think of making the car port into another room, maybe an office.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I am still not sold on this plan, as I look at it I notice that the foundation piers and the columns are spaced weird,they are 3.6 meters on center, from one side to the other side of the building, but are space 3.6 then 2.0 then 4.0 meters from front to rear, this arrangement leaves one column in the middle of the  living-room. and if i move the second bedroom wall, an other in the middle of the dining area, I would need to get together with an engineer to see what changes will need to be made to the roof steel to move that column in to the bathroom wall ,and the other one in the bedroom wall, and a architect to sign the revised plans, I wonder if i might be better of finding different plans? Also the showers in the bathroom look very small, if I am reading the plans correctly are only .7 m wide. I will like to hear from anyone who has build this house, their thought about the showers,  how they dealt with the columns and any other input they might have to offer..
PS: I agree, the carport is under roof, and could easily be converted to living space if desired.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

If you're extending then you could also look at making the bathroom a tiny bit bigger.

(Possibly with dual access to the bathroom from both bedroom 1 and 3.)

----------


## jons557

To DD, Maz, FrankBE, boes and Buckaroo Bonzai: I plan to use these drawings as my general layout also.  I also want to know if anyone ever found pics of the finished product. 
Thanks!

----------


## sjeng

i would move the entire backwall and patio wall out not only the bedroom.
why
all the fancy looking roofs with the build in guttering are leaking somehow, birds nest  dirt and so on.
 with the original roof plan you dont have this problem and your patio would be even bigger same as your bedrooms.

----------


## jons557

ok, I will add sjeng to the above list.  Do U have ay pics of finished product?  How do u now such details re: leaks on said floorplan?

----------


## sjeng

> ok, I will add sjeng to the above list. Do U have ay pics of finished product? How do u now such details re: leaks on said floorplan?


these free government floorplans are quite as good asa architects floorplan or evven better.
i made a  studdy on some of these plans and found no mistakes.

its not only a floorplan but about 12 slides off the total building 
footings, rebar, roof, electrick, water supply and drain. same as an architect delivers at a cost of 10-15 thousand thb.

the only comment we bloody farang have is  that the homes (rooms) are rather small. we all want to build a palace instead a house, for all sakes bigger than the neighbours. :cmn:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Originally Posted by jons557
> 
> 
> ok, I will add sjeng to the above list. Do U have ay pics of finished product? How do u now such details re: leaks on said floorplan?
> 
> 
> these free government floorplans are quite as good asa architects floorplan or evven better.
> i made a  studdy on some of these plans and found no mistakes.
> 
> ...


Though I agree with you that the Blue print Plans are comprehensive, I would disagree that making some changes to them, would be a case of "doing one better than the Joneses" , but rather, a case of adjusting plans to fit ones needs.
If you notice in the original plan  . both bedrooms in the rear of the building are the same size, 3.2x 4 m, even though this might be large enough for a second BDR , it is in my Opinion rather small for a Master BDR, by extending the rear wall out by 2 m
a number of things are accomplished with out significantly increasing the cost . 
*One*- is increase the Master BDR by 2 m
*Two-*allow as to move the interior wall of the second back by 2 m thus maintaining, the original size of the second BDR, but increasing the Family/living-room area accordingly.
*Three-* The increase in living-room space, and move of second BDR allows for a eat-out kitchen.
*Four-* the move of second BDR wall allows the option to move the door of the Master BDR, by moving the Master  BRD and Third BDR doors away from the Bathroom we can increase the size of the rather small Master Bathroom.
*Five-* increase the size of the covered rear deck affording the option of a nice outdoor kitchen.
IMHO a large return for a small investment.

On a unrelated subject I echo the others in asking anyone who has build this house to offer some comments on their experience, and maybe some final costs and pictures.

----------


## Ceburat1

Our master bedroom is a Thai Condo within a large house. Not counting the bathroom and walk-in closet our master bedroom is 18 foot X 26 foot (5.53m X 8m). We  have a full bedroom set of furniture and a full set of living room furniture plus a large book case with glass front, and two air conditioners.  We also have two ceiling fans. Since there is only two of us, most of our house is not used except for company and parties.  Then it's great having the space.  We spend most of our indoor time in the Thai Condo.

The house in the OP looks like a nice little house and we considered that plan  once ourselves, however, we both wanted a larger house.  The master bedroom is just too small in that house.  IMO every bedroom should have it's own private bath room completely  apart from the living room, dinning room, family room areas.

I even considered building this house as is as a guest house, however, we like company in the main house with us so we dropped the idea.

I too would like to see photos of the finished house in the OP.

----------


## boes

Now it's finished, actually it was ready from the builder 6 months ago, but we haven't had a chance to go and see it. 3 bedrooms 2 bath a big combined livingroom and bar style kitchen. THB 1.437,000 incl kitchen and bathroom equipment. I'll try to upload some pictures....

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Now it's finished, actually it was ready from the builder 6 months ago, but we haven't had a chance to go and see it. 3 bedrooms 2 bath a big combined livingroom and bar style kitchen. THB 1.437,000 incl kitchen and bathroom equipment. I'll try to upload some pictures....


Thanks Boes, look forward to seeing the pictures.
Was over to the property today with a couple of workers removing 10 columns left there by the previous owner, who had started building something but abandon it, Tomorrow we will go there and remove a big  dead tree, and a bunch of small live ones, and brush, and next week we will see about starting the perimeter wall , about 164 fl meters 2 m high , except in the front where it will be 1 m high with 1 m of metal on top.Then I will level the whole lot with some dirt and leave it until we come back in the summer, at which time we will be ready to start building. I am trying to decide between this house plan, a split level design I show in a book, and a two level design of my own.
I am looking forward to seeing your pictures.

----------


## boes

Sorry, but how do you upload pics from your ow computer.. ?

----------


## jizzybloke

It's a bit tricky at first but gets easier...

https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...with-pics.html

----------


## MrG

> Maz
> I'm just starting building this house outside Nongkai.
> What was the app. cost for the raw house, i.e. except bathroom equipment, kitchen hardware, aircons. tiles.


I would be curious to know who you are using to build the place. Do you have a building supervisor? There is one in NK I'm looking into called NKD. Are you familiar with them? 

 Thanks.

----------


## Racin

> Originally Posted by boes
> 
> 
> Maz
> I'm just starting building this house outside Nongkai.
> What was the app. cost for the raw house, i.e. except bathroom equipment, kitchen hardware, aircons. tiles.
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know who you are using to build the place. Do you have a building supervisor? There is one in NK I'm looking into called NKD. Are you familiar with them? 
> ...


I looked at a house he was having built. Typical thai build, corners cut, looking along an outer wall the lines of the blocks were in a wave, not straight etc. Not a big house but it should cost 5 mil. I talked to him about building our house but after I told him I was not impressed with that house, he never got back to me as he said he would. I would not use him. More expensive but not any better than any village crew.

----------


## MrG

Thanks for the information. 

I have had some brief correspondence with the guy and planning on meeting him in December when I'm over there. I was hoping he'd work out, but now have reservations.

----------


## boes

Now let's see if I got it right about uploading pictures.....

----------


## boes



----------


## boes



----------


## boes

Price 1.437,000 incl. perimeter wall about 240 metres.
Should be finished by now with a connecting "Thai kitchen" between the house and the carport, adding 187,000 to the total price.
More pics on the way...

----------


## boes

Constructor is professional and my brother in law.

----------


## boes

Fresh photos. The thai kitchen is now finished,a/c installed garden and pool under construction

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## boes

Thanx DD - dont know why the pics got so small... :Confused:

----------


## wolfman

A really nice house. :-)
Don´t know what´s going on but i can´t register for download that file from @dirtydog . :-(
Maybe anybody care to upload the file to a other free hoster or send by e mail? :-/
Thank´s for help. :-)

regards
wolfman

----------


## MrG

> Thanks for the information. 
> 
> I have had some brief correspondence with the guy and planning on meeting him in December when I'm over there. I was hoping he'd work out, but now have reservations.


UPDATE:
 I met with the guy from NDK in January when I was over there. Nice guy, but I suspect he builds upscale places in gated communities. Prices a bit upscale also. 

Wife has an auntie in Nong Khai who is a well known business woman now building a lot of apartments as part of her retirement plan. She told us his prices were too high, so  we will probably go through her builder. She knows the territroy, has never steered us wrong, but I still want to be able to communicate in English.

Boes...did your builder in Nong Khai work out?

----------


## jons557

boes, some questions.  Did u modify the plans?  In the drawings it looks like the entrance is in the middle of the front of the house- in your pics it looks like its on the far right (picture right).  What was the total sq ft./m. upon completion of the house?  Do you have any interior pics- like tile floors/"wood"?  How high is your property wall?  How was payment done to contractor- lump sums upon agreed amounts of work? (and if so, I am curious about how much was paid for what at a time).  PM me if you feel more comfortable talking via that route.  Thanks!

----------


## DrAndy

edited out as my post was referring to a removed post

thanks mods

----------


## jons557

^^ and also, boes, did you have to raise/fill/ pack or whatever the land before building?  If so, how much dirt, what was the cost and how long for it to settle?

----------


## wolfman

> A really nice house. :-)
> Don´t know what´s going on but i can´t register for download that file from @dirtydog . :-(
> Maybe anybody care to upload the file to a other free hoster or send by e mail? :-/
> Thank´s for help. :-)
> 
> regards
> wolfman


Nobody? :-(

----------


## jons557

Sorry wolfman- I meant to send to you.  Easily enough, if u google Thai house plans, government build or otherwise they will all pop up.  PM me ur email and I can send u a few I've dloaded.

----------


## wolfman

> Sorry wolfman- I meant to send to you.  Easily enough, if u google Thai house plans, government build or otherwise they will all pop up.  PM me ur email and I can send u a few I've dloaded.


Thank,
@dirtydog he did modify the original floor plan, that´s what i really like.
Now, i try to send my e mail addy to you. But i have got an message:
"To be able to send e-mails to other users your post count must be 20 or greater.

You currently have 4 posts.". :-(

Ok, here is my e mail (replace (at) to @ please):

thomas.dolinsky(at)yahoo.com

Thank you

Regards
Thomas

----------


## Mozzbie47

> This is a nice inexpensive little house. However I would probably go for something a bit bigger.


To each his own, but I would be more than happy to live in a home like that,,,JMO.
I have no interest in keeping up with the Jones'es.

----------


## Zampan0

Thanks for posting this.

----------


## Happy Dave

Is it possible to get these plans in English as i cannot follow Thai.

----------

